

I Have an Idea - whazzmaster
http://whazzing.com/blog/2012/08/19/i-have-an-idea/

======
zio99
Loved your post! _"I've never had an idea before. Today, I present to you the
Ice Cream Glove."_ <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkuOuxRD1Bc>

